# Flex block restrictions?



## James Parenti (Mar 10, 2018)

Starting Friday, March 9th, I no longer see any offers, even taken offers momentarily, for Logistics (packages). I am still seeing fresh offers. I'm wondering if there is truth to the rumor I've heard about a metric that can put you on different tiers for receiving offers. For example no more package offers being received. Or is this just a coincidence due to low volume this weekend. I had an issue with a package not returned to a hub on time, but since we cannot CR ratings for a week, I have no idea if there's any truth to this matter. A dozen emails to Amazon support gets nothing but standard form answers. Has anyone experienced this or have any information as to what is going on in San Diego. Is it just me?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know if its coincidence or not but once you hit 30 hours it seems like refresh rate gets slowed down considerably.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

James Parenti said:


> Starting Friday, March 9th, I no longer see any offers, even taken offers momentarily, for Logistics (packages). I am still seeing fresh offers. I'm wondering if there is truth to the rumor I've heard about a metric that can put you on different tiers for receiving offers. For example no more package offers being received. Or is this just a coincidence due to low volume this weekend. I had an issue with a package not returned to a hub on time, but since we cannot CR ratings for a week, I have no idea if there's any truth to this matter. A dozen emails to Amazon support gets nothing but standard form answers. Has anyone experienced this or have any information as to what is going on in San Diego. Is it just me?


I'm experiencing for the most part the same issue. I see fresh orders pop in and out all the time. But Logistics is another story. I've been doing Amazon for about a year now and maybe within that year I only not worked 3 or 4 days that I intended on working. But the last five days I'm seeing nothing for the most part besides fresh orders . Oh well we will have to ride the wave until it's released .


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

James Parenti said:


> Starting Friday, March 9th, I no longer see any offers, even taken offers momentarily, for Logistics (packages). I am still seeing fresh offers. I'm wondering if there is truth to the rumor I've heard about a metric that can put you on different tiers for receiving offers. For example no more package offers being received. Or is this just a coincidence due to low volume this weekend. I had an issue with a package not returned to a hub on time, but since we cannot CR ratings for a week, I have no idea if there's any truth to this matter. A dozen emails to Amazon support gets nothing but standard form answers. Has anyone experienced this or have any information as to what is going on in San Diego. Is it just me?


There is definitely a Tier system. It esp comes into effect if they are slow with orders too. Try to maintain a 99%-100% weekly ranking and also finish your route as fast as you can. If you do you will be able to get 40 hrs every week easily with very little clicking and you will get those bigger tipping routes that they build because you are reliable and can handle more difficult runs.

For example, I did my 40 hr for this past week and Amazon already let me fill up 20hrs for next week. Sending me a mix of reserves and non-reserve blocks to choose from.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

There is a tiered driver metrics system in place that Amazon.uk has alluded to but otherwise no formal statement has been issued about.

You will receive offers based on your "score" which takes into account many metrics besides those stated on the weekly driver summary.

Simply do the best you can as there isn't anything you can do to improve your score as far as gaming the system other than delivering packages as fast as possible to Amazon's guidelines.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

I have noticed something really strange over the past few days. I (a veteran) have been getting offers more easily than the old new guys. The new new ones seem to be getting them easily too. I have people telling me they're not even seeing them but I see them on the dot as expected. I maintain a nearly spotless record so that could very well be the reason why. I was side by side with another veteran who doesn't have quite the spotless record I do and he did not even see the offer come out while I accepted it without a hitch.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

At the rate they have been deactivating people it ought to be easier to get blocks.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> At the rate they have been deactivating people it ought to be easier to get blocks.


Until You get deactivate!


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

how were you able to find out they’ve been deactivating people?


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

I haven't heard of mass deactivations happening


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

There are no mass deactivations. You might be able to use the word mass as far as softblock restrictions but not for deactivations.


----------

